# Paint and Chrome on a Columbia



## kwshag (May 15, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know if the fenders on a 50's columbia 5 star are suppose to be painted or chromed?  Also, would anyone mind sending some pics of paint details if they have a 5 star? I need to start restoring mine and any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Parker (May 18, 2009)

Sorry I forget the pics you wanted.


----------

